
Ask HN: Accounting and Stripe/Paypal - pentesterlab
I have a small online training platform and I receive payments through Stripe subscriptions and sometime through Paypal. I also have one off payment for on-site training. I would like to make sure everything is ready for my accountant at the end of the financial year. Do you guys can recommend a lightweight solution? Hopefully, something that manages Stripe&#x27;s refund&amp;dispute (credit card fraud) automatically.
======
brudgers
Why not ask your accountant?

If they haven't dealt with Paypal at this point, it may be time to find
another one.

